# Another "Air Affair" in Maryland...



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I know its not the same thing, but "Maryland Minis" is having a meet and I figured as a resident mini-trucker its my obligation to pass along any information about anything involving laying flat on the ground...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Another "Air Affair" in Maryland... (DowntimeDesigns)*

damn, anyone knows when is dub at the beack? I wouldn't mind to checking them both out on one trip


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Another "Air Affair" in Maryland... (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_damn, anyone knows when is dubs at the beach? I wouldn't mind to checking them both out on one trip

Sorry man, probably wouldn't be on the same trip... DOTB was late May/early June last year.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Another "Air Affair" in Maryland... (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
Sorry man, probably wouldn't be on the same trip... DOTB was late May/early June last year.









They are finilizing the dates now, i think they were debating on eather the 2nd or 3rd weekend of may. for DATB


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope it the second weekend


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I hope so too, this could be a cool event to get local Minitruckers and Dubbers together to hang out...
I know Albert would be happy, lol.


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

i hope to make it to this with my friends, but i hope i won't be out of place with a bagged euro.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (PuToA4)*

Dude I'm pretty sure we'll have some old bagged euro's there...
My boy Cliff has a bagged Beetle...
































This meet is open to anyone who is down. I'm sure we'll have static dropped trucks and cars there too man, no sweat, just come, be cool and have a good time!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

i hope i can makeit


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

You should go Jake its like 10min from my house.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

Wish I knew of some truck events around the Seattle area.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_You should go Jake its like 10min from my house.

can me and jake stay at yo cribzzzz fool id appriciate it


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

i'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

I'll make the trip out if you bitches come up.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Wish I knew of some truck events around the Seattle area.










there's a bunch in the pnw, dropzone in salem, which i go to every year is SICK! it's a 3 day party. a club in the seattle area throws a couple shows every year, i'll keep you updated when i find out dates. there was as kid in '07 at dropzone with a mk3 jetta on air cylinders, & a couple decent mk4's. 
also, kinda funny (to me) that the flyer up on top says "MD minis"... the minitruck club i was in for years is called MD...meticulous details. been around since '97. 
oh, for the record, i am one of the other resident minitruckers. i have had many bagged & bodydropped mini's pass through my driveway, & i still own a 'bagged '& shaved 97 isuzu hombre. i have also ran a kustom shop for the last couple of years. 'bags are fun. my mk3 is next


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
can me and jake stay at yo cribzzzz fool id appriciate it

I don't see why not.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

sounds like a plan to me, maybe more maryland people will come out


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_I'll make the trip out if you bitches come up.

deal how close do you live to devin


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

ill be there!!!! im only about 30 min from there and ill be going with a bunch of mini trucks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_ill be there!!!! im only about 30 min from there and ill be going with a bunch of mini trucks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh word were you guys meeting up ? ill prob have a couple mini's with me as well if you wanna cruise together


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

no clue man


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm in!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

lol i wont be meeting up with any one from lower slower







im from annapolis and i still kinda live down there so it will be with my buddies there! but there may be a few people from around here too ill let u know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_lol i wont be meeting up with any one from lower slower







im from annapolis and i still kinda live down there so it will be with my buddies there! but there may be a few people from around here too ill let u know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds good man


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

so anyone still going to this, i know of a few people coming up from the 757


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

ill be there with a couple of minis


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah thats what you said last time.








i might show up.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet i hope to see some dope trucks


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_sweet i hope to see some dope trucks









be there with this
























its lower and has the bed on now ha


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Ill be their


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

if the car is running in time, ill make it out


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

me 2


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Anymore ppl coming!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

**** was pretty fun, it was cool that the truck dudes were liking our cars


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

wish i couldve came, i was back at home too today







damn work







any one got pics?


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Took me forever to find where you guys moved it too, glad i finally did find it. i came late and it was still a decent turn out.
Cant wait for the next one


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

what you drive, ya alot of people were coming in and out all afternnoon


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

i was gonna come but i blew bag first thing in the morning


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

yea i heard they wer emoving it due to not even having the permission to hold it at the mall







was that true. a bunch of my buddies didnt go cuz they thought it would get shut down


----------

